# AquaRay Lighting Controller with DIY LED bar?



## zed (12 Jun 2012)

I'm looking to control some existing DIY LED lights I have, to create a sunrise/sunset effect.

Is there any reason why an Aquaray lighting controller couldn't be hooked up to a DIY LED bar that has 5 Cree XP-Gs? 

The other option I've been considering is the Flora-Mate controller connected to a 1-10v dimmable LED driver.

Advice appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (12 Jun 2012)

Shouldnt be a problem, just find the right connectors.


----------



## zed (12 Jun 2012)

That's what I was hoping to hear. I'm planning on using the Aquaray 8 way controller linked in to some DIY 5 Cree LED bars on a sunrise /set cycle


----------



## Radik (12 Jun 2012)

Yes I run it this way but use 5x led per channel minimum else dimming would start only at 30% when I used just 4 for some reason. Also could be that I used XPG instead of XPE.


----------



## zed (13 Jun 2012)

Radik, did you experience any other issues with using DIY LEDs with the Aquaray controller?

Was it easy enough finding the right connectors to make the connection to the controller?


----------



## Radik (13 Jun 2012)

No issues. Connector with cable I found on ebay.


----------



## zed (14 Jun 2012)

Great, thanks


----------

